# Best way to increase output of Blue Breaker (Blues Breaker clone)?



## Alchemy Audio (Mar 11, 2019)

Hello all. What's the best way to increase the output volume of this build? Thanks in advance.


----------



## phi1 (Mar 12, 2019)

Option 1: vero up a small booster and put it in the box after the effect
Option 2: you may be able to squeeze a bit more volume by using a smaller pot and resistor in the tone section (and scale the caps accordingly) but I doubt it'd be substatial
Option 3: use a combination of diodes w a higher clipping threshold (this would change the character or the pedal)


----------

